# ▀▄ BMW Z4 3.0si – Light Correction Detail + Brake Caliper refurb + Leather Detail ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ BMW Z4 3.0si - Light Correction Detail + Brake Caliper refurb + Leather Detail ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*BMW Z4 - 3.0si - Sapphire Black* 

Hi Guys, thanks for reading another write up of mine. This time it's a 2009 BMW Z4!

This car was booked in for:
- Light Correction detail
- Wheels Off detail Including Cquartz Finest on alloys
- Leather detail
- Brake Calipers and discs painted

This car was booked for a light correction detail mainly. This removes the vast majority (normally 90%+) of surface scratches. This is a perfect option for a badly swirled car that needs a huge turnaround without needing to spend 3-4 days off the road. This is my most popular option for cars that are driven daily also. The difference is massive, even though it's not a full correction

The car on arrival.










Very badly swirled, and the paint looking lifeless. No flake showing through.




























Here you can see the brakes. They are surely in need of some attention. Its a shame to have a light correction done on a car, and the paint looking stunning, only for the car to be let down by areas like this!










Some stone chips the owner asked me to touch in (this requires an extra night in the unit)










Onto the wash/decontamination stages. This is the engine bay being thoroughly cleaned










I didn't take too many photos of my washing the car, as always, you've seen it before!

Claying… removing a lot of contaminants on the paint a wash would leave behind!










Now the wheels have been removed allowing for steam cleaning of the arches & preparing and painting the brakes!










Brakes before!










And after!



















Before










After (the aluminium bells on the front were wire brushed and cleaned rather than painted.










Now it was time to properly clean the wheels! Here iron filings are being removed from the paint surfaces










And after...










Stone chips being touched in… Before










After










Now the next morning the wheels were being prepared for the CQuartz coating.










Coating being applied



















Now we start with the paintwork!










Before










After




























MUCH better right?

Onto the roof…














































Moving onto the bonnet now! I will let the photos do the talking!




























Large 50/50





































Even the small areas on the front bumper get the same attention!



















Moving onto the sides














































Onto the rear end now!









































































The A pillars were in dire need of polishing!




























With all the polishing now complete, the car was very very dusty! It time to get the wheels back on and get the car outside for another wash!

Copper slip being applied to all the discs to ensure the wheels don't seize on there!



















Back on the ground ready to go outdoors!










The wheel bolts were torqued up to manufacturers spec.










Being washed…










Rinsed










Now back inside for the finishing touches.










Sealant curing










Leather being thoroughly cleaned










Now, there were a lot of stages after the polishing that I didn't photography due to time restraints (as always!)

Here are some after shots!






















































































































Time taken: Approx. 30 hours

thanks for reading!!

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction BMW Detailing
​


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great turn around Jay. What was the sealant used on the paint mate?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Enhancement there from yourself, I really like the bmw z4, what did you on the callipers and the hubs, spray paint, or paint with a brush.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great job there, nice to see an E89 detailed :thumb: Same colour and wheels as mine 
Btw. it's not an 3.0si, it's an sDrive35i


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work once again really on top of the game :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and right up thanks :thumb:


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Super turnaround, love Sapph. Black.
Which sealant did you use?


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks amazing and great recovery on the stone chips


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work as per Jay :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Jay as always :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic job as always :thumb:
I love the depth to the paint in the 'afters' it looks as though you could dive into that bonnet :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work as always Jay - amazing improvement to the paint without doing full correction!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely Jay. The clear can be tough on the Z4's. Looks very nice.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing job :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work as always Jay. Amazing photography!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great, I really like these cars! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

All round excellence!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work as always, Jay. Love your work.

Swissvax brush and cleaner on the leather? And what was the sealant choice? A secret?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Top job there mate, I'm hoping for a BM next and its nice to see the paint being turned around like this. :thumb:

I must pop over to say Hi, as I've just realised I only live about 5 miles away!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Fantastic work as always, Jay. Love your work.
> 
> Swissvax brush and cleaner on the leather? And what was the sealant choice? A secret?


Leather was done with my own stuff and own brushes

And the sealant was blackfire


----------



## crackerjack1000 (May 8, 2011)

This is by far the best detailing thread I have ever seen!!!! Great job!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

crackerjack1000 said:


> This is by far the best detailing thread I have ever seen!!!! Great job!!


Really? Ha thanks


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent work, great photography also, thanks for sharing


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great work, the ramp must make live a lot easier.


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Another great job


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
I'm admiring the work on this, superb !!
What paint/process did you use to get the brakes looking so good/near as OEM standard?
Cheers


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning!! Top work mate!


Chris


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wyliss said:


> Hi
> I'm admiring the work on this, superb !!
> What paint/process did you use to get the brakes looking so good/near as OEM standard?
> Cheers


Just at of prep work primer and brake paint


----------

